# Anyone interested in Marble Convicts?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have just got 8 adults and about 20 babies from the aquatics store today. I have put the babies in a seperate(baby) tank but if all 20 survive then obviously I wouldnt be able to keep them. So am wondering if anyone on here is close by and a convict fan 

If no-one is interested at all, I may move some of them into the big tank with the adults and let them take their chances because I dont want to be over-run with convicts! 
I have put a bichir in with the adults so any new babies will be eaten straight away I would think!

*Heidi*


----------



## corrook (Jan 30, 2011)

Where would I have to get them from? do you still have them?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Live near March in Cambridgeshire. They wont be ready for a while yet tho, they are not even an inch yet, not quite sure how many I have left in there, will be keeping some. I can contact you when they are bigger to see if you still want them?

*Heidi*


----------



## brianclifton (Feb 2, 2011)

Marbled convicts are great. Shame you don't see them around more in the shops. You're near the Waterzoo and Maidenhead Aquatics in Crowland. Lucky you! Great fish shops right on your door step.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I got them from Crowland  they were desperate to get rid of them!!! lol. He said that if I had them I could NEVER take them back! lmao. He also said if I was taking the last 8 adults then I had to take the babies, he didnt want to be left with any!
I used to work in an aquatics store but I left and I'm not welcome anymore, so crowland it is. I got put off of waterzoo when someone came into where I worked and told me that he worked at waterzoo and they were good for marine but he wouldnt buy tropicals from there!!! worried me a little that their own staff didnt like their fish  not actually been there. I am fairly happy with Maidenhead at Crowland. Maidenhead also have one in the garden park in peterborough now, which is good for your bog standard fish and supplies.
Crowland hate parrot fish btw!

*Heidi*


----------



## brianclifton (Feb 2, 2011)

I've always found the Water Zoo very good. They have some very experienced staff there and I've never had a problem with their fish. The other good thing is that you don't have to suffer the Maidenhead prices. They're incredibly expensive for some fish - you can often get the very same ones, from the same supplier at the Zoo for about half the price. That said, the range is obviously smaller.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Will have to try Waterzoo at some point, I just tend to go straight to Crowland, I like the range of bigger fish they have, lots of places tend to stick to the "popular" fish and dont branch out.

*Heidi*


----------

